

Unauthorized Cross-App Resource Access on MAC OS X and iOS - th0br0
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxXk1d3yyuZOFlsdkNMSGswSGs/view

======
ademarre
Some discussion around this on the OAuth WG mailing list:
[https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/oauth/current/msg14629...](https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/oauth/current/msg14629.html)

